
Postmedia Ad Blocker - crazycanuck
https://github.com/gpitfield/postmedia-ad-blocker
======
crazycanuck
Postmedia owns the leading daily newspapers in most Canadian cities. They
required the papers' editorial boards to endorse the Harper government in our
current federal election. Given the scope of their ownership and reach, this
is a remarkable perversion of the press in favor of a couple of hedge funds
who own Postmedia. I built an ad (and paywall script) blocker targeted only at
their properties, and plan to submit to Apple later today. Pull requests
welcome.

~~~
crazycanuck
Should also add that it can be installed directly via
[https://github.com/gpitfield/postmedia-ad-
blocker/blob/maste...](https://github.com/gpitfield/postmedia-ad-
blocker/blob/master/postmedia.safariextz?raw=true)

